# Material of Printed AA Labels?



## Oritron (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I'm rethinking woven labels - I just can't get the level of detail I want.

Now I am looking at printed labels, but I don't know what material to go with - damask is the best one for woven labels, but is that true for printed ones?

I definitely want what American Apparel has got. What are they made of? Is that a heat-sealed edge?

Thanks!

PS: I know that printed labels fade  My AA shirts haven't got faded labels, though, and in the worst case... I'd rather my stuff looks good when the shirt is bought rather than looks bad for years and years


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Satin and polyester are most often used with printed labels.

I'm not sure what AA uses, though.

The detail with woven labels may be with your label provider, rather than with woven labels as a whole.

If you have gotten samples of woven labels from several companies, and none can achieve the detail you want, then printed labels on satin is probably your best best. It feels much better than the polyester.

You need to understand that woven labels aren't meant to show GREAT detail. But I'm of the opinion that a nice, woven, damask label, even without great detail, beats the pants off of a printed one.


----------



## fashionDR (Dec 21, 2007)

As far as the material for printed labels go; polyester is a type of yarn, satin is a type of fabric weave. Therefore satin must be made of either polyester or silk. It's highly unlikely that anyone would be making labels out of silk so therefore all satin labels will be made of polyester. Thats what AA uses. The edges of the labels aren't heat sealed, but rather the threads are just woven back into the fabric at the edges, much like the selvedge at the edge of a roll of fabric.

I find that printed labels tend to be more accurate than woven labels, as well as softer, but as Comin'OutSwingin said, the label quality comes down to the manufacturer.

Hope this helps.


----------

